# Best treatment for Coccidiosis?



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

The vet recommended that I use Corid, but I was wondering if anybody else might have any suggestions? I am giving her Baytril right now, would it be okay if I got the Corid and used it at the same time as the Baytril?

I also need a probiotic to give her, but I'm not sure which one is the best to get. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Either Sulmet or Corrid would be fine. Coximed is another one. You give each bird a tablet, then repeat in 10 days. Jedd's sells it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure about coxi treatment but I find protexin a great probiotic, I think there are cheaper options but I am not too sure. I also used BVM powder which contains probiotics. It is a pink powder.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks! I did some searching on the forums as well and went with the coximed and then the probios probiotic. Hopefully they'll come in soon next week so we can get the ball rolling and these birds back to tiptop shape!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I think Corid (amprolium) is very good in combination with Baytril. I use it (amprolium) with Baytril when I am treating Salmonella, where I can't use sulfa antibiotics.

One tip I learned is don't give the Corid with the Baytril- give the amprolium(corid) at night, and Baytril in the morning. Amprolium easily makes birds regurgitate if added to other meds, and the instructions say do not mix with other medicine.


Hopefully this treatment goes well. If it doesn't help in three days, then you can switch to a sulfa antibiotic instead (which will treat coccidia and ecoli)


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Not sure about coxi treatment but I find protexin a great probiotic, I think there are cheaper options but I am not too sure. I also used BVM powder which contains probiotics. It is a pink powder.


I agree Evan! Protexin has a really good reputation here in OZ too. Its the only one I've used but it costs bit.


----------

